# نبذه عن قانون الايمان



## ابن الفادي (3 مايو 2007)

*نبذه عن قانون الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا ابرآم أسقف الفيوم*​ 
*قانون الإيمان هو أساس عقيدة المسيحية. وكل الكنائس المسيحية هى التى تؤمن بقانون الإيمان. وإذا وجد أناس لا يؤمنون به، لا يعتبرون مسيحيين. من أمثال ذلك شهود يهوه, الأدفنتست السبتيين.*
*ولأهمية قانون الإيمان فى كنيستنا جعلته ضمن كل الصلوات الليتورجية. فنجده فى غالبية صلوات الأسرار الكنسية، وصلوات الأجبية واللقان.....الخ. وهذا تعبير عن أن الإيمان المسيحى هو عنصر أساسى فى حياتنا الروحية، كإيمان معاش. *

*تاريخ قانون الإيمان** :* 
*يرجع تاريخ وضع قانون الإيمان المسيحى إلى عام 325م فى مجمع نيقية (أسطنبول- تركيا حالياً) بدعوة من الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير للنظر فى بدعة أريوس الهرطوقى الذى نادى مزعماً بأن السيد المسيح ليس أزلياً مع الآب. فأجتمع المجمع العظيم من 318 أسقفاً يمثلون أبرز وأعلم أساقفة العالم المسيحى، وقد حضر ممثلاً لكنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية (كنيسة الإسكندرية) البابا السكندرى (الـ 19)، وتلميذه الشاب الغيور الشماس أثناسيوس (الذى صار فيما بعد البابا العشرون الملقب بالبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى(299-373م). *
*ناقش الآباء المجتمعون فى المجمع المقدس أريوس، مبينين له التعليم اللاهوتى الصحيح الذى تسلمته الكنيسة الأولى من السيد المسيح نفسه، أنه هو الابن الوحيد الذى تجسد من العذراء مريم فى ملء الزمان، وأنه هو الواحد مع الآب فى الجوهر الإلهى، والكائن معه منذ الأزل. ونظراً لإصرار أريوس على تعاليمه الهرطوقية، فقد أصدر المجمع حرماً ضد أريوس، وصاغ المجمع الإيمان المسيحى فى قانون وهو ما يسمى بقانون الإيمان من بداية " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد...." حتى عبارة " الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء".*
*وبعد تلك الفترة ظهر رجل مبتدع آخر يدعى مقدونيوس، الذى أثار بدعة جديدة ضد الروح القدس، منادياً أن الروح القدس مخلوق, فانعقد المجمع المسكونى الثانى فى القسطنطينية سنه 381م، وأكمل الجزء الثانى من قانون الإيمان بداية من " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس" حتى نهاية قانون الإيمان شارحاً الكلام عن أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته مع الحديث عن الكنيسة وعلاماتها وعقيدة قيامة الموتى والحياة الأخرى. *
*وبذلك يكون قانون الإيمان قد وضعه مجمع نقية المسكونى سنه325م وأكمله مجمع القسطنطينية المسكونى 381م، لذلك يسمى بقانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى. *
*حول نص قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى: *
*تتناول بنود قانون الإيمان العقائد المسيحية التى تؤمن بها كل الكنائس المسيحية وهو يشتمل على أحدى عشر بند: *
*1. الإيمان بوجود الله. *
*2. الإيمان بوحدانية الله.*
*3. لاهوت الآب وعمله. *
*4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. *
*5. التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب *
*6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.*
*7. المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح. *
*8. لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله وعقيدة الانبثاق من الأب.*
*9. الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.*
*10. الإيمان بالمعمودية الواحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. *
*11. قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى. *


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نبذه عن قانون الايمان*

*نبذه عن قانون الإيمان لنيافة الأنبا ابرآم أسقف الفيوم*​
*قانون الإيمان هو أساس عقيدة المسيحية. وكل الكنائس المسيحية هى التى تؤمن بقانون الإيمان. وإذا وجد أناس لا يؤمنون به، لا يعتبرون مسيحيين. من أمثال ذلك شهود يهوه, الأدفنتست السبتيين.
ولأهمية قانون الإيمان فى كنيستنا جعلته ضمن كل الصلوات الليتورجية. فنجده فى غالبية صلوات الأسرار الكنسية، وصلوات الأجبية واللقان.....الخ. وهذا تعبير عن أن الإيمان المسيحى هو عنصر أساسى فى حياتنا الروحية، كإيمان معاش. 

تاريخ قانون الإيمان :
يرجع تاريخ وضع قانون الإيمان المسيحى إلى عام 325م فى مجمع نيقية (أسطنبول- تركيا حالياً) بدعوة من الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير للنظر فى بدعة أريوس الهرطوقى الذى نادى مزعماً بأن السيد المسيح ليس أزلياً مع الآب. فأجتمع المجمع العظيم من 318 أسقفاً يمثلون أبرز وأعلم أساقفة العالم المسيحى، وقد حضر ممثلاً لكنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية (كنيسة الإسكندرية) البابا السكندرى (الـ 19)، وتلميذه الشاب الغيور الشماس أثناسيوس (الذى صار فيما بعد البابا العشرون الملقب بالبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى(299-373م). 
ناقش الآباء المجتمعون فى المجمع المقدس أريوس، مبينين له التعليم اللاهوتى الصحيح الذى تسلمته الكنيسة الأولى من السيد المسيح نفسه، أنه هو الابن الوحيد الذى تجسد من العذراء مريم فى ملء الزمان، وأنه هو الواحد مع الآب فى الجوهر الإلهى، والكائن معه منذ الأزل. ونظراً لإصرار أريوس على تعاليمه الهرطوقية، فقد أصدر المجمع حرماً ضد أريوس، وصاغ المجمع الإيمان المسيحى فى قانون وهو ما يسمى بقانون الإيمان من بداية " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد...." حتى عبارة " الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء".
وبعد تلك الفترة ظهر رجل مبتدع آخر يدعى مقدونيوس، الذى أثار بدعة جديدة ضد الروح القدس، منادياً أن الروح القدس مخلوق, فانعقد المجمع المسكونى الثانى فى القسطنطينية سنه 381م، وأكمل الجزء الثانى من قانون الإيمان بداية من " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس" حتى نهاية قانون الإيمان شارحاً الكلام عن أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته مع الحديث عن الكنيسة وعلاماتها وعقيدة قيامة الموتى والحياة الأخرى. 
وبذلك يكون قانون الإيمان قد وضعه مجمع نقية المسكونى سنه325م وأكمله مجمع القسطنطينية المسكونى 381م، لذلك يسمى بقانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى. 
حول نص قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى: 
تتناول بنود قانون الإيمان العقائد المسيحية التى تؤمن بها كل الكنائس المسيحية وهو يشتمل على أحدى عشر بند: 
1. الإيمان بوجود الله. 
2. الإيمان بوحدانية الله.
3. لاهوت الآب وعمله. 
4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. 
5. التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب 
6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.
7. المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح. 
8. لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله وعقيدة الانبثاق من الأب.
9. الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.
10. الإيمان بالمعمودية الواحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. 
11. قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى. *
*


*


----------



## adel baket (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نبذه عن قانون الايمان*

*



. الإيمان بوجود الله. 
2. الإيمان بوحدانية الله.
3. لاهوت الآب وعمله. 
4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. 
5. التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب 
6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.
7. المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا اخى ابن الفادى على موضوعك الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك

*​


----------

